

Have a startup idea sitting in the back of your mind? - kiosan
http://liveidea.co/

======
tiagocesar
I think this raises the old conversation about exposing your idea in the wind.
In this case, directly to a company who can actually put it to work really
fast.

Let's wait for the next thoughts about this.

Still, the idea is cool.

~~~
jrm2k6
+1. My first thought was exactly that. I have an idea, but no time to put work
into it yet. Why would have give it to you if it is a good idea.

